# Problem with Mini-Bow Filter?



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

So I've had this thing for only a few weeks and already the filter pad is giving me all kinds of problems including overflowing. I rinse it off with every water change and now about daily to keep it running right.

Anyone else have problems with this filter or hear about some?

:frustrated:​


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, I don't know anything about filters. Hopefully someone will come along shortly and answer your question.


----------



## jaynethefish (Oct 8, 2010)

Are you baffling your filter at all? I have a Minibow tank, and the only time I've every had a problem was when I tried to baffle the outflow with a sponge - it overflowed on me like it is for you. If you are, you could try baffling the intake part instead - that's what I do, and it keeps the flow down without the overflow problems. If not, then I'm not sure what the problem is, sorry.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

I'm not having any problems with my Minibow filter. Maybe the water level is too high? Try changing the cartridge.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Water is low enough its not causing any back up at all - not baffling it either the stupid thing just up and died on me. Getting a new filter but not their company u.u


----------



## jaynethefish (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I do remember seeing some complaints about them when I was aquarium shopping - it seems like a coin toss between the filter working great and not working at all.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

I'm sorry. That must really suck...


----------



## BeccaBoo (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought my mini bow about a month and a half ago and after about 2 weeks of having it, I had the exact same problem. One morning I got up and saw that the filter was overflowing. Even after replacing the media cartridge with a brand new one, it continued to do the same thing. 

I had a sponge baffle on mine (I thought that could've been causing it) but even after I took the baffle off it still overflowed. I've read somewhere else about other people having the same problem, so it isn't just you. I tried calling Aqueon repeatedly and could never get in touch with anyone. Your best bet is to just replace the filter with a better one. I hated the one that came with the tank anyway, it took up too much space and it blocked the light from the top. 

You should try calling Aqueon and see if you have better luck than I did. I think they've released a faulty product and they should hear about it.:evil:


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

BeccaBoo what /if any/ were the visual signs of problems with your filter media? I'm trying to see if we had the same problem. 

I cut mine apart and noticed it had grown some kind of plant life in it and re-looking on how that tank is set up I realized it was being fed directly by the warmth and light of my, well, light since it was right over it >> Stupid tank design indeed.


----------



## BeccaBoo (Sep 8, 2010)

ForbiddenSecrets, the filter media looked "normal" to me, but I didn't cut it open like you did. I just saw that when the filter was on, the filter media didn't appear to be absorbing any of the water at all. When I replaced the filter media with a new one, it worked for about a day or two, then it started doing the exact same thing (not absorbing the water through it).

I do remember thinking that the filter media looked unusually dirty for having only been in use for a day or two. I don't know how long it usually takes for filter media to start to look dirty, as this is the first tank I've ever owned.

But after replacing the filter and that horrible incandescent bulb it came with, I haven't had anymore problems with the tank. But I guess there isn't really anything else to have a problem with, unless it stops holding water for some reason.:lol:


----------



## Dammerung2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

BeccaBoo said:


> ForbiddenSecrets, the filter media looked "normal" to me, but I didn't cut it open like you did. I just saw that when the filter was on, the filter media didn't appear to be absorbing any of the water at all. When I replaced the filter media with a new one, it worked for about a day or two, then it started doing the exact same thing (not absorbing the water through it).
> 
> I do remember thinking that the filter media looked unusually dirty for having only been in use for a day or two. I don't know how long it usually takes for filter media to start to look dirty, as this is the first tank I've ever owned.
> 
> But after replacing the filter and that horrible incandescent bulb it came with, I haven't had anymore problems with the tank. But I guess there isn't really anything else to have a problem with, unless it stops holding water for some reason.:lol:


What bulb did you replace the original with? My mini bow 2.5 is being delivered tomorrow, so if I'm gonna need to replace the bulb in order to avoid filter problems I want to have some idea of what a good replacement bulb would be.


----------



## BeccaBoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Dammerung2010, I have a 10 watt Natural Daylight Fluorescent bulb by Marineland. I got it at Petsmart. But you don't have to use that particular one, I'm sure any 10 watt ( or less) fluorescent bulb will be fine. As long as you don't use an incandescent bulb, it makes the water in the tank way too warm, or at least it did for me.

I don't think it could have been the bulb that caused the filter problem for me. I had already replaced the bulb when I started having my filter problems. In any case, I would recommend going ahead and replacing the filter anyway, I think it takes up too much room and blocks out most of the light in the tank, and the filter was too strong for my betta. But I guess you could always put a baffle on it if the current seems too strong for your betta.

These are just a few of the problems I've had with my Mini-Bow, you may not have any problems at all. I'm in no way a fish or a fish tank expert, I just wanted to give you a few tips based on my experience with this particular tank.

Good luck with your tank and with your betta.;-)


----------



## Dammerung2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

BeccaBoo said:


> Dammerung2010, I have a 10 watt Natural Daylight Fluorescent bulb by Marineland. I got it at Petsmart. But you don't have to use that particular one, I'm sure any 10 watt ( or less) fluorescent bulb will be fine. As long as you don't use an incandescent bulb, it makes the water in the tank way too warm, or at least it did for me.
> 
> I don't think it could have been the bulb that caused the filter problem for me. I had already replaced the bulb when I started having my filter problems. In any case, I would recommend going ahead and replacing the filter anyway, I think it takes up too much room and blocks out most of the light in the tank, and the filter was too strong for my betta. But I guess you could always put a baffle on it if the current seems too strong for your betta.
> 
> ...


This is the tank I've been stuck with until now: http://www.petco.com/product/102093...Gallon-Aquarium-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks

My current tank and filter are both frustrating and awful in their own ways, so using your experiences with the mini-bow so far do you think the mini-bow will be an improvement overall from my current tank? (Not accounting for the size increase which makes it obviously better lol)


----------



## BeccaBoo (Sep 8, 2010)

I know I've made the Mini Bow sound like a pain but it really isn't. I just happened to have a filter problem that (hopefully) you may not have. And you may find that the current isn't a problem for your betta but if it is, you can easily make a baffle by using a rubber band to hold a piece of aquarium foam or sponge in front of the outflow on your filter and...voila...instant baffle.

But aside from the filter problem, I've been very happy with this tank. And I definitely think it's an improvement form the one you have. I think you'll be happier with the way it looks and your betta will be happier with the extra room to swim around.

Like I said, I'm not an expert but if you have any more questions, feel free to ask.:-D


----------



## Dammerung2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

Could you post a link to the bulb that you have? I can't seem to find one matching your description anywhere.


----------



## BeccaBoo (Sep 8, 2010)

I've searched high and low and I can't find my bulb anywhere either.:-?

The only thing I can tell you is that I bought it at Petsmart in the store, not online. I can't even find it on their website which is weird because I always see them in the store when I go there.

If you have a Petsmart or Petco near you then maybe you could try looking there. If not, you could always try Walmart (assuming you have one nearby). I'm pretty sure they have aquarium bulbs.


----------



## Dammerung2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

BeccaBoo said:


> I've searched high and low and I can't find my bulb anywhere either.:-?
> 
> The only thing I can tell you is that I bought it at Petsmart in the store, not online. I can't even find it on their website which is weird because I always see them in the store when I go there.
> 
> If you have a Petsmart or Petco near you then maybe you could try looking there. If not, you could always try Walmart (assuming you have one nearby). I'm pretty sure they have aquarium bulbs.


Please check out my 2 links in the thread I opened, and see which of the three bulbs you think would be the best choice.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=53594


----------



## BeccaBoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Dammerung, I had a look at the two bulbs you were thinking about getting and I would probably go with the Zoo Med bulb from Petco. It's the one that's the most like the one I have. And it's a "daylight" fluorescent bulb which is the kind I like because it makes your tank look beautiful. It really makes the colors stand out.

I hope I've been able to help. Once you get your tank set up, I would love to see some pictures and know how everything is going. Good luck!


----------



## Dammerung2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

BeccaBoo said:


> Hi Dammerung, I had a look at the two bulbs you were thinking about getting and I would probably go with the Zoo Med bulb from Petco. It's the one that's the most like the one I have. And it's a "daylight" fluorescent bulb which is the kind I like because it makes your tank look beautiful. It really makes the colors stand out.
> 
> I hope I've been able to help. Once you get your tank set up, I would love to see some pictures and know how everything is going. Good luck!


It's been ordered and will be here early next week :].
Thanks!


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm getting a 2.5 mini bow, I dont know what to replace the filter with though.


----------



## Dammerung2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

BeccaBoo said:


> Hi Dammerung, I had a look at the two bulbs you were thinking about getting and I would probably go with the Zoo Med bulb from Petco. It's the one that's the most like the one I have. And it's a "daylight" fluorescent bulb which is the kind I like because it makes your tank look beautiful. It really makes the colors stand out.
> 
> I hope I've been able to help. Once you get your tank set up, I would love to see some pictures and know how everything is going. Good luck!


Here's 2 pics of Zeus in his Mini-Bow, completely set up :].


----------



## Dammerung2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

BeccaBoo said:


> Hi Dammerung, I had a look at the two bulbs you were thinking about getting and I would probably go with the Zoo Med bulb from Petco. It's the one that's the most like the one I have. And it's a "daylight" fluorescent bulb which is the kind I like because it makes your tank look beautiful. It really makes the colors stand out.
> 
> I hope I've been able to help. Once you get your tank set up, I would love to see some pictures and know how everything is going. Good luck!


Oh and the Zoo Med bulb is absolutely perfect!


----------



## BeccaBoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, Dammerung it looks so nice! I'm so glad that everything is working out for you. 

If you ever decide to add a live plant or two to your tank, that bulb should work great. I added an anubias to my tank and it looks green and healthy.

Here's a picture of my tank:










The green plant in the far right corner isn't there anymore, that's where I put the anubias. Now that I finally have the tank cycled and decorated the way I like it, I'm already planning on upgrading it to a 5 gallon. I just bought a 10 gallon this weekend and plan on starting a small community tank. *Sigh* this whole fish thing is so addictive...lol.:-D


----------

